# ABCs of fishing at Romancoke Fishing Pier?



## GTownFrank (Jul 2, 2014)

Summer is coming to an end. My son and I are thinking about having a fishing trip this weekend. Last year, about the same time, we came here and asked questions about fishing pier in Ocean City and got a lot of help. This year, we cannot afford traveling to Ocean City and spending a couple of days there. So we will have to keep it close to the DC metro.

I read the forum and it seems like Romancoke Fishing Pier is a good choice. It is not too far and it seems like the likelihood is good for the little guy to catch something. However, as I stated last year, I am no fisherman. I got no idea about what to do with a fishing rod. So, if you do not mind, I'd like you to please again give me some basic instructions.

The bay is tidal water. What time of the day would be a good time for us to go? For this weekend, this is the tidal chart that I found:

2015-08-08 Sat 12:56 AM EDT 2.1 feet High Tide
2015-08-08 Sat 7:41 AM EDT 0.9 feet Low Tide
2015-08-08 Sat 12:29 PM EDT 1.5 feet High Tide
2015-08-08 Sat 6:55 PM EDT 0.5 feet Low Tide
2015-08-09 Sun 2:00 AM EDT 2.2 feet High Tide
2015-08-09 Sun 8:57 AM EDT 0.9 feet Low Tide
2015-08-09 Sun 1:37 PM EDT 1.4 feet High Tide
2015-08-09 Sun 7:54 PM EDT 0.5 feet Low Tide


Obviously, with a 5 year old, I cannot bring him there too early or too late. What would a good time be to have a good chance to catching something? We will probably only spend two or three hours there. 

Also, what will the best bait be? We used squid in Ocean City last year and it worked fairly well. Could I assume that it will work here too? 

These are really basic questions. I'd greatly appreciate if you could please share some of your thoughts and expertise. Thank you!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I used to take the youth group from the church to Romancoke. Bring some blood worms and grass shrimp. Dropping straight down with grass shrimp will keep him busy with the perch all day. Tossing out from mid pier on either side will get him some bites too. Stay vigilant as the rays love to cruise the pilings.


----------



## GTownFrank (Jul 2, 2014)

Big Rad said:


> I used to take the youth group from the church to Romancoke. Bring some blood worms and grass shrimp. Dropping straight down with grass shrimp will keep him busy with the perch all day. Tossing out from mid pier on either side will get him some bites too. Stay vigilant as the rays love to cruise the pilings.


Many Thanks Big Rad. This is very helpful!

Where would the best place to get grass shrimps? Also, would earthworm be exchangeable with blood worms? We have a Walmart nearby where I believe earth worms are sold as baits. 

Thanks!


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just fished there last night, 9-10PM, It was crowded.
Mostly mini stripers and blues, caught 5 blues (1- 13" and 4- 9") 5 stripers (1-9", 2-6" and 2 -4") 
Bait BW and shrimp.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

yep. packed rail to rail in the summer


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Because of the crowds you guys would be better off driving another 45 min and fish the Choptank River pier - AKA Bill Burton pier. Plenty of room there and you don't have to pay to park. Also night crawlers will catch perch and catfish but I'd still bring some blood worms. Good luck and enjoy some quality time with your son.


----------



## GTownFrank (Jul 2, 2014)

catman said:


> Because of the crowds you guys would be better off driving another 45 min and fish the Choptank River pier - AKA Bill Burton pier. Plenty of room there and you don't have to pay to park. Also night crawlers will catch perch and catfish but I'd still bring some blood worms. Good luck and enjoy some quality time with your son.


Took little guy to Romancoke this morning --there happened to be a kid fishing competition! Fishing was very slow, to say the least. We stayed there for the duration of the competition and did not get one bite. Kids/parents near us had no bites either. Not sure if it was skills or luck. 

Little guy was disappointed. I got a chance to tell him that there are things in the world that we just cannot control. lol.

Thank you folks for your inputs!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Poor lunar/solar prediction this weekend. Sorry about your SKUNK 

http://www.ezfshn.com/solunar/tidestations/Maryland/Matapeake, Kent Island/August


----------

